# Can I make a DSL "bridge" modem work under ATT YAHOO as a DSL "router" modem?



## Bustergates (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm still operating under Windows 98 SE (don't laugh I was just recently dragged kicking and screaming from Windows 3.1).

I'm just now trying to upgrade from MSN Dialup to ATT Yahoo DSL. I subscribed but declined the offer of their optional plug n' play DSL hardware, which would have included either a "2-Wire", "Motorola" or "Speed Stream" DSL "router" PPPoP type modem.

In lieu of this optional hardware, I thought I'd save some money by accepting an old (but free) VisionNET ADSL 200ES Modem that someone gave me.

Apparently though this model comes in two versions (i.e. a 200ES "bridge" model and a 200RS "router" model) and damn if I didn't get the bridge version, the combined manual for which is posted below:

http://www.dqusa.com/products/manuals/200ES&ER-032002-E3.pdf

After killing a week of reading and trying to force this "200ES bridge" version to perform as "200RS Router" version or even better yet as a "2-Line" PPPoP configured "router", I learned several things: namely that (1) I should have ordered the damn optional DSL modem hardware for a lousy $49 more, (2) that Wikipedia explanations of DSL protocols are not that easy to understand, (3) understanding Dial-up was difficult enough for my 99 IQ and (4) but no where did it actually say what I was attemting was impossible:

http://www.sunrisetelecom.com/products/training/adsl_course.shtml 
http://www.sunrisetelecom.com/products/training/adsl_course_outlines.shtml#Day1
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_bridge
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSL_modem

So that's why I'm here, is it impossible for me to try to configure my VisionNET 200ES DSL bridge type modem to work even marginally as a functional equivalent to a "VisionNET 200RS", "2-Wire" or "Speed Stream" DSL modem, which are apparently all "router" versions.

Thank you.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You already know the answer.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm guessing you mean PPPoE, not PPPoP (or PPPoA)
PPP=Point to Point Protocol
PPPoE= PPP over Ethernet
PPPoA= PPP over ATM

Do you have the following info from your ISP?
Encapsulation
VPI
VCI
ATM VC
Modulation

Once you've entered that info, what does the ADSL Status page show? If the status shows that the link is up, and shows the correct data rate, then the modem is working, we just need to get win98 to use it.

Win98 doesn't include a PPPoE client, and the bridge router also doesn't have a PPPoE client, so if your ISP uses PPPoE you'll need their dialer software to make the connection, or something like http://www.raspppoe.com/ (free for non-commercial private purposes)
If you have a link to your ISPs help pages, that might help. ATT Yahoo can be one of several different providers, att, bellsouth, sbcglobal, pacbell, etc

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Bustergates (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the response all. Just got wind of virtual PPPoE from another forum and downloaded one called Called EnterNET 300. Ever hear of it, and how do you think it compares to this one called RASPPPOE? Is there any advantage of one PPPoE over another particularly with respect to tweaking it after installation? 

Btw how does that banner ad service above work called "Immediate Live Support - First Session Free - Only For Techguy Users ! www.SupportSpace.com". What does it cost after the first session?

Thank you.

-BG-


----------



## Bustergates (Feb 14, 2008)

I just got DSL and I have to use a PPPoE adapter with my Bridge modem but I'm still having trouble optimizing my connection under Win98SE.

I'm also getting this annoying activity and clicking sound every 8 seconds or so. AWFUL! Is this because of poor DSL optimization or fragmentation or what?

I'm assuming the native PPPoE adapter under Vista and XP do NOT need manual optimization. Assuming so is there one like it under Win98SE?

The PPPoE adapter I'm currently using is the EnterNET300 but requires tweaking using Dr.TCP.

I did a little research and found three other adapters that might be preferable.

Which of the following PPPoE adapters can self-optimize or be tweaked without Dr.TCP under Win98SE?

(1) http://www.raspppoe.com/

(2) http://www.fastaccess.drivers.bellsouth.net/#bspppoe

(3) http://esd.ameritech.net/dsl/enternet300_v15b.exe

VisionNET User Guides:
======================
http://www.dqusa.com/products/manuals/200ES&ER-032002-E3.pdf
http://www.dqusa.com/support/faq_200es.asp#Q2

And can I install all three (or more) and run the one I like OR do I have install, test and uninstall one at a time?

The docs for the raspppoe seem to suggest it does more than the others. Could you look at it and tell me if it tweaks automatically without me pinging for optimum fragmentation?

Thanks.


----------

